# An urq everybody can afford to own....



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

My darling wife got this for me this past x-mas.
It's very nice, and has a high attention to detail.
I wish my urq was this nice.
The only thing strange is the color, has anyone seen an urq with this color from the factory???


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: An urq everybody can afford to own.... (Sepp)*

Threre's a gent in Fla. that has one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NW4KQ driver (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: An urq everybody can afford to own.... (Sepp)*









That one is sort of the color of your model. It was at the Bison Creek GTG last june.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: An urq everybody can afford to own.... (NW4KQ driver)*

My father got me the exact same model, but in black. He didn't realize it wasn't my car. I only WIHH i have a 20VT UrQ...


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: An urq everybody can afford to own.... (duandcc)*

Hey I like those rims!!!


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: An urq everybody can afford to own.... (Sepp)*

On the dark red one? They look like Supertourismos


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: An urq everybody can afford to own.... (PerL)*

Ohh la la!


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: An urq everybody can afford to own.... (Sepp)*

One of the cleanest Ur-Qs I've seen


----------



## MIKEJETTAVR6 (May 5, 2004)

i cant wait for burien 2004, too bad i sold my CGT.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: An urq everybody can afford to own.... (billzcat1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billzcat1* »_One of the cleanest Ur-Qs I've seen









Def a Euro car...no sunroof!
Either a re-spray, or the owner removed all of the decals.
The rally rear spoiler is nice in black.- although not quite up to my tastes.
Beautiful car..mine will look that nice someday.


----------

